# What are your favorite religious songs?



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Sleeping Giant- Dynasty







Impending Doom - Silence of the Oppressors 







Isabel Beyrakdarian - Soorp Soorp


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

I am a pretty hardcore atheist, but...






And of course:


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

For some reason I find certain Catholic hymns intoxicating. Specifically:


----------



## Confounded (Mar 18, 2011)

Not sure if it's meant to be religious, but it certainly is to me.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)




----------

